# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости программного обеспечения  >  Представлен релиз-кандидат Internet Explorer 9

## Ilya Shabanov

Предварительное тестирование новой версии обозревателя от Microsoft вступает в заключительную фазу: корпорация представила сборку, которая претендует на роль официального выпуска. Представители компании сообщают, что все ранее заявленные функции ведены в строй, так что браузер можно считать почти готовым; в скором времени появится и окончательная, финальная сборка.


Читать далее

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## mastamikes

Февраль просто кишит разными обновлениями в софтерном пространстве! Гууд )

----------

